# Truma C3400 model heater fan



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

My manual under *Switching on the heating* has final sentence that reads:

_The air distribution fan switches on automatically when the heating system is in use_

Mine doesn't seem to: where is it located and what should I be checking?

Thanks in advance for any assistance.

Hymer B544 1994


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Warbler, Are you giving it chance? It is thermostatically controlled meaning it's speed increases as the heat increases. If the fan has packed up completely the pcb will detect this & shut the unit down, Steve


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

Problem resolved when Peter Hambilton fitted second hand fan unit to combi boiler....... (£47-00 including fitting and VAT).


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

warbler said:


> Problem resolved when Peter Hambilton fitted second hand fan unit to combi boiler....... (£47-00 including fitting and VAT).


You did well there Warbler. :wink:

Jock.


----------

